# Found juvenile pigeon in Twin Cities, MN; abdomen making sounds



## Marea (Jul 26, 2015)

Hello all,

Just 15 minutes ago I came across this young pigeon in my yard. It was just sitting on a brick preening itself, and allowed me to capture it without trying to escape. It seems alert and otherwise healthy, and was eager to drink some water when I offered it some. I also gave it a little poultry electrolyte solution (I have chickens). 

However, its abdomen is making strange grumbling noises that I've never heard in a bird. Perhaps it's just hungry? It doesn't seem interested in chicken feed or birdseed; perhaps it's still used to crop-milk? Or could it indicate illness? The fact that it seems soooo tame is also a little concerning. 

I absolutely love pigeons and was admittedly a little thrilled to serendipitously find it just sitting there in my yard - but I haven't raised a young pigeon in a few years and thought perhaps it's best to contact a local rescue facility to ensure this little guy/girl has the best chance of survival. I'll be checking out the forum to make sure I'm doing all I should, but if someone has any advice, please feel free to chime in!

Thanks!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely bird! Maybe he will start eating soon. Did you put him inside in a safe place away from predators? Maybe serendipity is bringing you a new pigeon to raise! Would not just ship him off to a rehab. Would just encourage him to eat and see how he does. Not all rescue or rehabs will help pigeons. Many see pigeons as expendable. His best chance is with someone who truly cares about him and it sounds like you are that person. Thank you for helping him!


----------



## Marea (Jul 26, 2015)

cwebster said:


> Lovely bird! Maybe he will start eating soon. Did you put him inside in a safe place away from predators? Maybe serendipity is bringing you a new pigeon to raise! Would not just ship him off to a rehab. Would just encourage him to eat and see how he does. Not all rescue or rehabs will help pigeons. Many see pigeons as expendable. His best chance is with someone who truly cares about him and it sounds like you are that person. Thank you for helping him!


Aw, thanks! Yep, I have him locked away in a quiet room; he seems tired and actually nestles into my hand when I go in and check on him. I'm going to give him a few hours to rest, then make him some gruel and see if that appeals to him. 

Thanks for the advice on rehabbers. There's a great wildlife rehab place near where I live, but I worry they wouldn't give the quality of care to a pigeon they would to a native animal. I'll keep him at my place for now, unless he takes a turn for the worse.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hopefully others more experienced than I will post soon about how to feed him. Don't know if kaytee formula or defrosted peas and corn would be appropriate for his age. Is he pooping? He is a really lovely color. Thank you for caring for him.


----------



## Marea (Jul 26, 2015)

He's doing well! It was a little touch and go for awhile because he didn't know how to eat by himself, and was resistant to hand-feeding. I was getting worried, because he was so skinny! But today he finally connected me to food, and is eating readily from my hands. And in that moment of realization, he went suddenly from tame to suuuuper tame and is following me from room to room and perching on my head and shoulder making "feed me" sounds as I (try to) work. He also likes to nap in the crook of my arm. I'm in love!


----------



## Marea (Jul 26, 2015)

P.s. - those abdominal sounds WERE hunger grumblings! I haven't heard them since he started eating. Poor guy must've been by himself for awhile. I wonder where he came from and how he got in my yard - I've never once seen pigeons around here.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Love to know about your love for him, they are really sweet. He wasn't obviously on crop milk, he has grown enough to wean. May be he wasn't able to find food and so was hungry and skinny. Is he eating on his own and seems sufficient what he intakes ? Is he pooping normal? At any time you think he isn't eating enough you can easily feed him defrosted frozen peas/corn after thawed under warm water around 30-40 at one time, three times a day. Shouldn't be hot or cold. Thanks for caring for him. You get a sweetheart


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How much is he eating? What is he eating?


----------



## Marea (Jul 26, 2015)

Peas, corn, and moistened bread, corn tortillas, and chicken feed. He definitely prefers bread, though. Seems to be pooping just fine. I'm not giving him 30-40 peas' worth of food in one sitting 3x a day, though... doesn't seem to want that much. I'm just feeding him till he's full every few hours (he gets hungry again FAST.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Lol he gets hungry fast cuz ur not giving him enough at each feeding, go ahead and give him the 30 ro 40 peas one at a time in his mouth so he IS satiated between meals. You could always try my method of pouring the seeds into his mouth one mouthful at a time. Quick and easy.

Part 1 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkhpJMCzbFQ
Part 2 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZqI8idx-SQ


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Is he eating on his own? Bread is not that healthy for them. If he gets hungry soon, pls follow what is advised here. It is important for him to get a proper nutrition to survive and you said he is skinny. He shouldn't weaken more.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are you planning on keeping him?


----------



## Marea (Jul 26, 2015)

I may keep him; I'll let him decide. Of the three pigeons I've raised, two eventually flew off and one decided to stay. If he does decide to stay, I'll probably get him friend. Or who knows, maybe my childhood dreams of starting a loft will be realized 

He's doing well - eating a range of things, but primarily corn, peas, safflower seeds, and chicken feed. He's filled out a lot and his sternum doesn't stick out nearly as much anymore. And he's so sweet! He follows me around the house and yard begging for food and napping on my shoulder.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

So sweet of you  
may your dream of loft come true with all your pigeon friends


----------



## Marea (Jul 26, 2015)

Here she is! Can't believe it's been just a week since I found her in my yard. She is such a friendly bird, all sweetness and light. She follows me around the house and yard, napping on my shoulder, and doesn't seem at all interested in flying off. I've named her Piha, which means "yard" in Finnish. And yes, I'm using "she" instead of "he" now - she seems female to me somehow; she's quite small for a pigeon her age. 

Below is an updated pic I took a few minutes ago as she was sunbathing outside.

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Let her outside like that without a safe enclosure, and she will eventually fly off, whether she is ready or not. And she won't know how to survive.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Marea, she is a sweet bird and may be she imprinted on you and doesn't want to leave you but sometimes things happen unexpectedly. I got a pair who was very tame since first day, they weren't interested in flying and since first day I started opening them on my open terrace. Even kids at my home would chase them on terrace but they were humans friendly and they never flew, suddenly after a week a monkey jumped from roof and then both flew and disappeared, they got so scared I couldn't see my hen again and cock I found in my neighbors garage hiding there. So you never know what makes them fly off and since then I repent but I couldn't do anything, just hope she is safe. After a few month my nephew shouted and my cock got scared and flew but then he returned after two days as he left his mate and eggs here,so he had a reason to return. 
Shared as I know your bird is happy with you but think she is still young, may be she is weaned some days back and left the nest and I think she doesn't know to forage for food so if due to any reason, she flies off and couldn't return back, she may face problems in survival. When they fly being scared they don'tlook back and there are many predators who wait for such young birds who aren't yet prepared to fly much and forage etc. So it would be really nice if you keep her a bit safe in some cage if she is out and inside your house you may open her. Her safety is very necessary for now and you too know you love this bird and you would never like anything happen to her. So just be a little cautious until she grows up and imprints on your area as well so if due to any reason she flies off she could have better chances of survival so pls try not to open her till then. Thanks for reading


----------

